# Hyperthyroidism?



## dmp525 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hello! First time poster here and really looking for answers and support before my next doctor's appointment. I am a very active and previously healthy 29 year old wife and mother to a 19 month old. About a month and a half ago, I started experiencing very bothersome symptoms. What started out as daily nausea/diarrhea turned into unwanted weight loss even with consuming more calories, restlessness, extreme anxiety/slight depression, exercise intolerance due to very fast heart rate when not resting and hair loss while showering. These symptoms (especially the anxiety/fast heart rate have made it difficult to resume my normal life. My doctor chalked it up to anxiety and started me on Lexapro. I've been taking this for 3 weeks with little relief. I had labs done 2 weeks ago. My TSH was 1.5 and free t4 was 1.8. Upon research, I'm starting to believe I may have hyperthyroidism. I would love any thoughts or opinions! Thank you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you have the ranges to go with those lab results?

Were those the only two thyroid labs they ran? I would push for Free T3 and antibodies, if you are able. Those can help you gain insight into what's going on, if it's thyroid related.


----------



## dmp525 (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes, here are my results and the lab's values. I know they are technically within range so I'm a little confused as to why my symptoms are so intense.

TSH: 1.51 range 0.50-4.50
Total T3: 1.29 range 0.80-2.00
Free T4: 1.8 range 0.8-1.8


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Total T3: 1.29 range 0.80-2.00
> Free T4: 1.8 range 0.8-1.8


Your TSH looks quite normal, however, your FT-4 is at top of range. You may be in the beginning stages of thyroid disease.

Antibodies to include TSI and TPO would help sort things out.

Your anxiety is most likely caused by the high FT-4 levels.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would also push for Free T3, too. I'm betting that's high like your FT4 and could help explain your symptoms.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You did not mention Depression - why did you agree to go onto Lexapro?

My doctor insisted I go on anti depressants as she had not a "thyroid clue" and gave me Ambian for 18 months first as insomnia was my first issue post childbirth.


----------

